# مالفرق بين جدول 40 وجدول 80 للمواسير



## فارس الشرقية (11 أغسطس 2006)

إخواني الأعزاء

لدي سؤال ألاحظ دائماً بأنه يتم كتابة sch40 جدول 40 أو جدول 80 على المواسير فماهو المقصود من ذلك وماهي المواصفات الخاصة لكل منهما 

ولكم خالص تحياتي
فارس الشرقية


----------



## mazen1973 (12 أغسطس 2006)

عزيزي فارس الشرقيه
الفرق يكون في سماكه الماسوره
example


for 1" pipe

pipe sch 40
outside diameter=33.4mm
wall thickness=3.38mm

pipe sche80
outside diameter=33.4mm
wall thickness=4.55

بمعنى ان القطر الداخلي يقل في sch80
اما الفائده من زياده السماكه في ان الماسوره ذات sch80تتحمل ضغط اعلى من الماسوره ذات الsch40


----------



## sica_1 (27 يوليو 2007)

الرجاء من لدية جدول يخص هذا الموضع ان يحمله علي الموقع لافادة


----------



## salt (27 يوليو 2007)

الاخ العزيز 
يمكنك مراجعة هذا الموق وستجد الاجابة 
http://www.spiraxsarco.com/resource...am-distribution/pipes-and-pipe-sizing.asp#top


----------



## ahmed morshidy (28 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للاخ مازن
جزاك الله خيرا :15:


----------



## الجدى (29 يوليو 2007)

schedule "جدول " هو رقم يرمز عامة للسمك أو بمعنى أصبح بدلا من أن يقال سمك يقال جدول و ذلك تسهيلا للمستخدمين و فبدلا من أن يقال سمك الماسورة 0.375" يقال جدول كذا و هناك جداول خاصة لذلك توضح العلاقة بين السمك و الجدول 
اذا اردنا أن نعرف جدول الماسورة ندخل الجدول و نعرف سمكها ​


----------



## zork (29 يوليو 2007)

سمك الماصورة

اذا في اي شي ثاني نورونا


----------



## الجدى (29 يوليو 2007)

و إليك أخى نوعية من هذه الجداول على الرابط التالى :
http://www.dsiprocess.com/ProductsServices/Products/PipeSchedule.htm​


----------



## الجدى (29 يوليو 2007)

و إليك رابط أخرhttp://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/steel-pipes-dimensions-d_43.html​


----------



## الدكة (30 يوليو 2007)

شكراً على هذه المعلومة
بس عندي سؤال؟
الا وهو هل هذه المعلومة عن sch40 او sch 80 وتحمل الضغوط خاصة فقط بمواسير الحديد؟ ام كذلك تنطبق على مواسير البلاستيك pvc ؟

وشكرا،،،


----------



## AbuMaha (8 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ماقصرو الاخوان شرحو الفرق بما فيه الكفاية ولكن للاضافه فقط الجداول هذي وضعت لتسهيل الشراء فمن الصعب ان تختار سمك ماسورة بناء على تصميمك وتجده في السوق لهذا عند تصميمك لسمك ماسوره تروح على اقرب اسمك جدول وتختاره يعني تختار الاسمك مش الانحف

ابو مها......


----------



## طارق عودة (8 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وللعلم يوجد جدول 40 و80و120و140


----------



## محمد وليد مناصره (8 أغسطس 2007)

في انظمة اطفاء الحريق ماذا نستخدم على الاغلب


----------



## الدكة (8 أغسطس 2007)

بالنسبة لأنظمة الحريق فهناك، نوعان من الاستخدامات 
1. شبكة الحريق الخارجية فعادة تكون من مواسير الحديد sch 40 و احياناً يتم اعتماد مواسير البلاستيك UPVC class five) (SCH 40) 
2. بالنسبة لشبكات الداخلية بالمبني فغالباً يتم من مواسير الحديد (G.I SCH 40)

هذا والله اعلم


----------



## احمد محمد الشامى (10 مايو 2009)

[ جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الطرح الجيد


----------



## ميكانييكا (10 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خيررررررررررررر


----------



## أبو فاطمة (13 مايو 2009)

*Piping Design*

للحصول على معلومات أكثر يمكنكم زيارة الصفحة التالية:

http://www.pipingdesign.com/steelpipe.html


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 يونيو 2009)

ابو جنه قال:


> *الاخوه الاعزاء**:*
> 
> *ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *أود ان**احيط علمكم بوجود مركز متخصص يقوم باعطاء دورات في مجال تصميم شبكات المواسير**وحسابات الاحمال**(**piping design & stress analysis** ) **بشكل احترافي وعملي كامل يرفع مستوي المتدرب لدرجه الاحتراف في هذا المجال**الخصب**.*
> ...


 
الأخ الفاضل حاول تفيد زوارنا بمواضيع ومعلومات وليس للأعلان فقط فانت تستخدم الملتقى للأعلان دون تقديم اى فائدة للزوار ارجو ان تفيدنا بما لديك من معلومات
ولك خالص تحياتى


----------



## ZEZO198 (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود المفيده


----------



## samyalgamal (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين على تامعلومات المفيدة


----------



## أبو فاطمة (4 يناير 2010)

*موقع مفيد*

http://www.pipedata.com/


----------



## ono11 (24 فبراير 2010)

> *شكراً على هذه المعلومة
> بس عندي سؤال؟
> الا وهو هل هذه المعلومة عن sch40 او sch 80 وتحمل الضغوط خاصة فقط بمواسير الحديد؟ ام كذلك تنطبق على مواسير البلاستيك pvc ؟
> 
> وشكرا،،،*


بلنسبة لمواسير ppr
القطر لها الخارجى لا يتغير ع اختلاف الضغط لها سواء كانت ضغط 16 او 20 او 25 ولا الذى يتغير هو القطر الداخلى لها فماسورة قطر "1
ضغط 20 تختلف فى القطر الداخلى لماسورة "1
ضغط 25


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (26 فبراير 2010)

في المواسير البلاستيك مواسير جدول 40 تكون المواسير لونها أبيض وجدول 80 يكون لونها رمادي


----------



## غطف (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## وليد ابوزور (31 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا :15:*​


التوقيع:


----------



## ر.م علي (1 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## حسام جاسم (2 يونيو 2011)

sch=1000* P/S
P= internal pressure in psig 
S=allawable stress in psi 
من هذه المعادله تستطيع ان تستخرج السكجول ,حيث ان عند زياده السكجول تكون تحملية الخط للضغط اعلى.


----------



## حمدي النمر (8 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## virtualknight (10 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات الوافية


----------



## مهندكهر (26 نوفمبر 2012)

الكلاس او الأسكيدوال للمواسير هو دلاله على الضغط اللذى تتحمله المواسير
اما اختلاف القطر الخارجى او الداخلى فيختلف حيب كل نوعيه من المواسير بلاستيك او حديد
علما بان القطر الأسمى للحديد هو القطر الداخلى 
اما البلاستيك upvc فأن القطر الأسمى هو القطر الخارجى للماسوره
يجب مراجعه جداول المصنعيين للوقوف على خصائص وابعاد المواسير 
ويجب ان تكون الأكواع وغيرها اعلى من كلاس الماسوره


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (17 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مهندكهر (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*لماذا الأكواع اعلى كلاس من المواسير*

يجب ان نعمل ان التعرض للطرق المائى او الأجهاد الطولى axial trust يؤثر اكثر على الأماكن التى بها تغيير اتجاه ولذلك ايضا يتم وضع دعامات فى المواسير التى بها ضغوط عاليه و محبس تخفيض الضغط او الشبكات العامله على مياه الشرب اللتى يتم توقف المضخات فيها فجأه وغيرها من مسببات حدوث trust على المواسير.
ولذلك عندما يتم وضع اكواع بخطوط المياه او الصرف المدفونه واللتى تكون مضغوطه (pressurized pile lines) نجد انه يجب وضع كتل خرسانيه داعمه للأكواع والتيهات والأماكن اللتى يحدث عندها تغيير فى الأتجاه


----------



## sinan2014 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي على التوضيح


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (23 يناير 2013)

افادكم الله


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (23 يناير 2013)

لو في امكانكم اريد معرفة مقاسات المواسير بالبوصه و ما يكافئها بالسنتيمتر


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (23 يناير 2013)

للحديد و البلاستيك


----------



## hrmetaljed (23 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## عمران احمد (25 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين و الى الامام دائما و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## توتة85 (26 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (20 أبريل 2013)

شكرا للجميع على المعلومات لكن يبقى ماذا يعني الرقم 40و80 ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Fouad Alsindy (21 فبراير 2015)

Pipes with Schedule 40 come with a standard weight, and pipes with Schedule 80 come with extra strength.
Schedule 80 pipes are stronger than Schedule 40 pipes.
Though both pipes are used in construction work, Schedule 40 is used more often.
Schedule 80 pipes are used where the pipes have to be exposed. But if there is no need for any extra strength, Schedule 40 pipes are sufficient.
When comparing the weight, Schedule 40 pipes come in less weight than Schedule 80 pipes.
As Schedule 80 pipes consist of more materials, the price is considerably higher than Schedule 40 pipes.
If there is a need for a high water temperature or high-pressure pipe, Schedule 80 is the best as it can withstand a greater pressure and temperature than Schedule 40 pipe


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (8 مارس 2015)

معلومات رائعة وموضوع مفيد جدا بارك الله بجميع المشاركين مشكورين


----------



## thesun14 (14 يناير 2019)

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 يناير 2019)

اهلا بك
جداول تخص البى فى سى
بمعنى ان جدول المواسير - يبدأ بنوع الخامه اولا - مرورا بباقى المواصفات - ضغط
وتخانه وقطر داخلى وخارجى - والسماح فى المقاسات لعملية التوافق ... الى آخره


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 يناير 2019)

للتوضيح
لم تكن المشاركه - تكرار لما ذكر من ردود المشاركين - ولكنها ردا على سؤال 

شكراً على هذه المعلومة
بس عندي سؤال؟
الا وهو هل هذه المعلومة عن sch40 او sch 80 وتحمل الضغوط خاصة فقط بمواسير الحديد؟ ام كذلك تنطبق على مواسير البلاستيك pvc ؟

وشكرا،،،
​لذا لزم التنويه​​


----------



## جلال غني حسن (2 فبراير 2019)

*مواسير مياه ستانلس ستيل*

بس عندي سؤال؟
ما قيمة الضغط الذي تتحمله مواسير ستانلس ستيل لزوم الماء قطر 300 مم و هل يمكن استخدام الجدول 10 ؟ 
وشكرا،،،


----------



## محمد الاكرم (2 فبراير 2019)

السلام عليكم
http://geotecsolar.com/pipe-weight-...ht-chart-brilliant-pipe-wt-chart-denmarpulsar


----------

